# Black Cherry ok for smoking?



## cripplecreek

Being from the south I have access to a lot of black cherry (prunus serotina).  Is this one of the cherry woods that would be good for smoking.  If you break a twig or cut into the wood it has a strong pungent smell.  Anybody got any ideas?        Thanks, Mike


----------



## morkdach

I have not had the chance to try Black cherry but I know someone who a beer butt chicken with some & said it was great.

Just for what its worth


----------



## eman

Just send it all to me and i'll use i and let ya know.

Nah ,It's great for smoking Need to let it age for 6 months after it's cut.


----------



## flash

Is this the large cherry tree, will small black berries? I use it all the time to smoke with. Were in the North Florida area. Love to use it mixed with Pecan or Oak.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm like Bob (eman) and say to send it to me. I would love to have alot of cheery it is one of my favorite woods next to apple.


----------



## ak1

What you need to do, is forget about the first word, and just remember the "cherry" part. Or remember that the scientific name is "PRUNUS".

Anything with that name smokes wonderfully. There may be very subtle differences but overall any cherry wood will be great to smoke with.


----------



## cripplecreek

thanks guys.  I'm about to pull a George Washington stunt.  Mike


----------



## paredneck42

I have alot of Black Cherry on property we own upstate and it is a good smoking wood i cut down what needs to be cut for foodplots and etc but try not to go crazy as they are a big money tree in my part of country, but excellent wood i agree with everyone here its cherry use it and dont let it rot!!


----------

